# Is this cage good?



## PetRescuer (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753322&lmdn=Pet+Type#prodTab1

I'm planning to adopt a pet rat and want him/her to have a good cage. I think they're saying 1in bar spacing-which makes me leary. Anyone use this cage? Like it? Size okay? 

Anyways, thanks!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a good cage, many many rat owners use it. It can fit several rats.
But the spacing IS 1 inch which means baby rats and small females will fit through.
If you adopt adult males or females it should be fine barring the females are very very small.

If you want babies you can cover it in hardware cloth and then remove it when they are older and large enough to not fit through.


----------



## PetRescuer (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Kiko. I'm not sure what gender or age rat I'll adopt yet. Kind of whichever needs a home, so thats for letting me know about the hardware clothes stuff. I checked eBay and there's ones that are Galvanized, welded and vinyl ones: are any of them okay?

Thanks again. (=


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I used half inch galvanized. It is hard to clean and will rust over time, but is cheap and easy to take off once the rats are large enough.

Although for the price of the cage new you might be better of considering a Rat specific cage like Martins cages. 

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/

Anything smaller then the Rat lodge R-680 is to small, but the R-680, R-685, R-690, R-695, R-699 are fantastic cages.
I own and use them and hundreds of rat owners swear by them. They are fantastic quality and will last a life time.


----------



## PetRescuer (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the The Rat Skyscraper (R-695) it's 30" x 18" x 36". So, I think that one would be nice. I really like the site- Thank you! Plus the have hammocks. Can the rats walk on the wire floors? Or are there things you lay ontop the wire?
I appreciate it!


----------



## PetRescuer (Jan 21, 2011)

What you guys think of wheels for pet rats? Does anyone do that? Should it be a mesh/wire one or a hard plastic one?


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

im pretty sure the wire wheels are no good,well iv been told by other rats owners(im newer to rats) so i dont use them.my rat wont run on the plastic wheel either,but i know those are safer for rats if they will run on them.


----------



## PetRescuer (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, I've always been concerned about wire ones. I just seen on Martin's website that they sell wheels too the Wodent Wheel. Do any of you use them? Safe and comfortable for rats?

Thanks kailey and Kiko!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Wodent Wheels are good. I have a wire mesh wheel (this one specifically- http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/runaround-wheel-giant.htm) and my rats prefer it to their solid plastic Comfort Wheel. 

Which ever wheel you choose, just make sure to get the biggest one you can.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i had one of those 11" mesh wheels like sonoma when i had a girl that liked wheels, and they honestly aren't that bad. a few people have had foot/tail injuries in them because of the pinch points and stuff, but i think that kind of hazard comes with anything, really. buying a wheel is definitely not necessary though, and chances are your rats won't like it (especially lazy boys) unless they were introduced to it at a really young age... especially the closed in wodent wheels and such.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Although if you do buy a wheel the Wodent wheel is a great one. I have one and a few of my rats do use it.

The R-695is GREAT I have one and although it's not in use right now it's one of my faves.

The wire floor on martins is fine for ratty feet, although you might really prefer to cover it with fleece liners because it will get gross and pee covered and need to be cleaned a lot.
You can fit up to 5 rats in the 695, 3-4 is a comfortable easy to maintain number,


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> i had one of those 11" mesh wheels like sonoma when i had a girl that liked wheels, and they honestly aren't that bad. a few people have had foot/tail injuries in them because of the pinch points and stuff, but i think that kind of hazard comes with anything, really. buying a wheel is definitely not necessary though, and chances are your rats won't like it (especially lazy boys) unless they were introduced to it at a really young age... especially the closed in wodent wheels and such.


You can eliminate the pinch point by hanging the wheel instead of placing it on the floor. Petco also now sells a side mount one. They are cheaply made, but good as a "starter" wheel to know if your rats will use them, thus justifying buying a better wheel.


Also, OP, martins has 1/2" squares for flooring, which is rat safe 

My rats wouldn't use the wodent wheel, but I wonder if it was because it was the senior which has smaller holes, the wobust looks less enclosed. Right now I'm using a silent spinner and love it, except for the limited color selection (meaning no pink or black lol). They are pricy though.


----------



## PetRescuer (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow guys. I really appreciate all the advice, honestly! 
Kiko, cover the wire with fleece is a wonderful idea, thank you. And smesyma thanks for the advice about hanging the wheel instead. sonoma, the wheel you use looks just like the kind I wanna try out first and see if they use it. So, that would work out better and that'll be my cheaper route just to see if he/she will even use the wheel (like Jaguar said cause I don't even know if they'll use it) , then I might go to the Wodent Wheel. I got everything cleared up about the wheel and cage. I'm gonna go with the Martins 695 and pimp it out with hammocks, shelves and fun stuff like that. I'm so excited to adopt my new rat. >.<

Thanks again everyone! It's super appreciated by me and my new rat friend(s)!


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have this cage for both my chinchilla and some of my larger adult male rats. The all love it. I would not use it for females because then tend to chew alot more and it is mainly plastic. The Chinchilla has chewed up the ramps and a bit on the shelves but so far my ratties have been far to entertained to worry about it. I have 4 males in here and they have plenty of room


----------

